# mma on uk tv???



## jaxx007 (Jul 6, 2009)

Hello everyone, I am new to this site so please go easy on me.

Basically I am a huge ufc fan, and am constantly checking to see if it's new home has been announced. I watched or recorded every show to do with the ufc on santana and used to watch the old stuff when it was on bravo.

Anyway, back to my question, apart from the ufc which will find a new home, are there any other mma organisations on uk tv for me to view and become a true mma fan rather than just a ufc fan. I record the old cage rages that are on the extreme sports channel, but I don't know of any others available to watch.

Any help will be greatly received.

Thanks in advance.

Jaxx


----------



## Rampage-Gibson (Jun 22, 2009)

check out that new bamma thing on bravo not watched it myself but i hear good things


----------



## jaxx007 (Jul 6, 2009)

I've not heard about that, so thank you. Is it archive material or are there any live shows... I'll scroll through the channel when I get a minute to myself


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Bamma is ok, i just dont like the machine


----------



## jaxx007 (Jul 6, 2009)

Thank you to Rampage. I have just set the sky plus for BAMMA in the middle of the night.

Now if only we could get some Affliction or Strikeforce, or Pride... another one of the big boys.


----------



## adamjowens (Jan 4, 2009)

you could alwys try and get a torrent of some previous mma fights on the net somewhere?

i know for a fact the alst fedor/arlovski fight is on youtube - its only one round tho


----------



## Rampage-Gibson (Jun 22, 2009)

jaxx007 said:


> Thank you to Rampage. I have just set the sky plus for BAMMA in the middle of the night.
> 
> Now if only we could get some Affliction or Strikeforce, or Pride... another one of the big boys.


afraid theres not much chance of that as pride is now dead and i think affliction is soon to follow


----------



## theheft (Mar 10, 2009)

Extreme show old Strikeforce and Cage Rage shows at 11pm, although they seem to be the same 3 or 4 shows on rotation.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Yup. That's on every night I think.


----------



## Greg Houston (Jun 27, 2009)

It would be good is someone would show recent Strikerforce. Doesn't necessarily need to be live. Showtime are really pushing it in the US and they seem to get really big crowds


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

All I can say is, buy A Rapidshare account and download

I have an external hard drive that is made up of ufc 1 - 99 ..

And got all access, and other special shows


----------



## jaxx007 (Jul 6, 2009)

the heft, you are right about extreme repeating 3 or 4 cage rages. Get some more please extreme!!!


----------



## Greg Houston (Jun 27, 2009)

There's an MMA event on Sky Sports 3 tonight. It's just listed as cage fighting and is a British event from London.


----------



## jaxx007 (Jul 6, 2009)

Ultimate challenge was pretty good. I was a bit gutted when the k1 fights were announced, but I liked the 5-a-side or twenty20 style rounds. 3 rounds of 2 minutes each made them like a rocky balboa fight. Very good idea and I approve...

I hope it's on again next week. Got to wait ages for another Bamma.


----------

